# Ölkühlung?!?



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (19. Januar 2009)

*Ölkühlung?!?*

Hat zwar jetzt nix mti WaterChiller und co. zutun ist aber auch extrem.

Ich wollt mal fragen wie es denn aussieht mit einer Öl Kühlung für den PC. Ob es denn sinnvoll wäre , was man dabei beachten müsste und ob es überhaupt was bringt. 
Denn das Video von Youtube schaute doch echt aus und Öl hat schließlich gute Kühleigenschaften , siehe CNC Bearbeitung.

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus.

Grüße


----------



## lancelot (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*

Von den Kühleigenschaften her sicher nicht schlecht aber ein Becken für den Pc bauen und ihn dann reinbauen??????

Nur schon wegen der Garantie her nicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*

Die Diskussion darum hat bereits an anderer Stelle stattgefunden. Vielleicht findest du dort auch ein paar passende Antworten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...05-mineral-ol-pc.html?highlight=%F6lk%FChlung

PS: Bei der CNC-Bearbeitung werden zwar Öle (Teil- und Vollsynthetisch) genutzt, aber auf ~300 Liter Wasser kommen nur ca. 4-8 Liter Öl.


----------



## Sn1p3rAg3nt1 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*

jo haut ich danke dir


----------



## iceman650 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*

ich würds eher mit wasser probiern.
erstma kannste dazu keine laing ddc 12 oder sonstige benutzen, da öl ne ander viskosität hat, un dann eben auch keine normalen kühler.
und meiner meinung nach würds das auch nich unbedingt so raushaun, da selbst n fetter yorkfield keine 300watt verlustleistung hat^^
 grruß iceman


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*



iceman650 schrieb:


> ich würds eher mit wasser probiern.
> erstma kannste dazu keine laing ddc 12 oder sonstige benutzen, da öl ne ander viskosität hat, un dann eben auch keine normalen kühler.
> und meiner meinung nach würds das auch nich unbedingt so raushaun, da selbst n fetter yorkfield keine 300watt verlustleistung hat^^
> grruß iceman



Ich vermute, dass der Grundgedanke der Frage eher der Ansatz war die Hardware in ein Becken mit Öl zu versenken, da wäre Wasser schlecht. Hmm, es kommt aber auch darauf an, ob du eventuell die Graka mit Kühlrn willst, denn die kann schon 300 Watt verbraten (war doch letztens erst eion Artikel zu, das eine HD4870 X2 unter bestimmten Bedingungen mehr als 370W elektrische Leistung aufnimmt, die dann ja in Wärme umgewandelt wird.
Wenn es "nur" um eine CPu geht hast du recht, dann werdens wohl unter 300W sein, wobei die aber mit einem sehr stark übertakteten Core i7 schon wieder eventuell möglich wären....


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*

hi leutzzz, da gabs doch vor einiger zeit mal nen beitrag in der news rubrik bei pcgh.

Öl-Kühlung: Komplettsystem von Hardcore - Öl-Kühlung, Cooling, Gehäuse

Vielleicht hilft euch das etwas weiter.


----------



## Speed-E (4. März 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung?!?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Diskussion darum hat bereits an anderer Stelle stattgefunden. Vielleicht findest du dort auch ein paar passende Antworten.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/9705-mineral-ol-pc.html?highlight=%F6lk%FChlung
> 
> PS: Bei der CNC-Bearbeitung werden zwar Öle (Teil- und Vollsynthetisch) genutzt, aber auf ~300 Liter Wasser kommen nur ca. 4-8 Liter Öl.



Das sind Kühlschmierstoffe und man fährt normalerweise zwischen 7-8% zum Wasser.
Die Köpfe der CNC-Maschinen haben aber eine Öl-Umlaufschmierung, darüber sollte man sich mal schlau machen. Dünnflüssiges Öl zum kühlen benutzen (aber kein Hydraulik-Öl). Frage mich gerade ob eine Laing das kann.Zumindest gibt es kein Problem mehr mit Kurzschlüssen, wenn etwas ausläuft. Hm Getriebe Öl aus dem Kfz müsste vielleicht gehen.


----------

